# [H] [Blackrock] Ataraxis sucht für SoO HC + WoD



## Zeuss (29. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

die 10er Raidgemeinschaft Ataraxis (auf dem Server Blackrock) sucht für Raids in der Schlacht um Ogrimmar und natürlich auch für den kommenden Raid-Content noch tatkräftige Unterstützung. 

Aktueller Stand:  2/14 HC (erste ID)

Raidzeiten:

Donnerstag und Sonntag: jeweils 19:00 - 23:00 Uhr (Invite ist ab 18:45 Uhr)

Aktuell gesucht werden die folgenden Klassen/Rollen:

Tank:

1 Monk Tank 
oder 1 Paladin Tank
oder 1 DK Tank 
(aktuell wird nur 1 Tank gesucht)

Melee-DD:

1 Verstärker-Schamane
oder 1 Feral-Druide 
Ranged-DD:

1 Magier
oder 1 Gleichgewichts-Druide
(aktuell wir nur 1 zusätzlicher DD gesucht)

Heal:

--- aktuell werden keine Heiler gesucht ---
 
Selbstverständlich sind alle anderen Klassen, auch wenn nicht explizit gesucht, gerne gesehen. 
Wir suchen momentan neue Spieler für den kommenden Mystic Mode, da der zukünftige normal- und heroic content in WoD ähnlich aufstockbar werden wird, wie der momentane Flexible Raid.

Wer sind wir?
Wir sind eine abgesplitterte Gruppe aus einer Gilde die sich auflöste, nun versuchen wir selber etwas Neues aufzubauen. Wir haben einen festen Spieler-Kern mit einem vollständigen, neuen Kader für 10er Raids.  Unser Altersdurchschnitt beträgt 25 Jahre.
Aktueller Stand 31.07.14:  2/14 HC 

Was suchen wir?
Wir suchen nach Spielern die ihre Klasse fast perfekt beherrschen und sie voll ausschöpfen können, Gear ist bei uns zweitrangig, sofern man seine Klasse beherrscht. Ihr solltet ein dickes Fell haben, womit gemeint ist das bei uns der Umgangston ziemlich "brüderlich" klingt :-) 
Daher solltet ihr nicht mit einem Stock im Allerwertesten zu uns kommen. Unteranderem solltet ihr ein geistiges Alter von mindestens 18 Jahren besitzen.

Teamspeak ist vorhanden, sowie eine Homepage die aber momentan noch im Aufbau ist. Sollten Fragen oder Ähnliches auftreten, so bitte ich Euch uns ingame zu kontaktieren.

Sollte Interesse bestehen, dann meldet euch bitte auf dem Server Blackrock bei Nelyu, Mirali, Bonyolo oder Benthor (BattleTag: Benthor#2253)

Gruß
Benthor


----------



## Zeuss (3. August 2014)

/up

Die Suche ist noch aktuell

2/14 HC in der ersten ID ... Norushen noch nicht getried.


----------

